# At No. 18 Hornets Select......



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Dorell Wright: SG (6-7 190)
I think this cat has the right attitude to succeed(The next Kobe?). He knows that in order to reach his full potential he has to work and try and stay ahead of everybody else. He has the skills to be a high lottery pick, but his relative lack of experience (only 3 years organized ball) might push him back to us. I think he could become our starting SG right now, because neither Wesley nor Lynch should be starting because they are best suited as role players. 


*At No. 44 we get:*
Trevor Ariza: SG/SF (6-8 200)
If he is snatched in the 2nd round he may be the steal of the draft, and if we take him in the 2nd he WILL be the steal of the draft. The reason I make this assumption is because he looks at Baron as a second dad because he raised him. He is a few more younger than Dorell and has much more experience than him. He is tops in the draft in athleticism and he'll be a good rebounder from the guard spot.

Donta Smith: PG/SG/SF/PF (6-7 220)
He's a self-proclaimed "5 man recking crew." This cat is all about business when he steps on the court.Check This Interview Out and you'll see what I mean.

Herve Lamizana: SF (6-10 215)
He's compared to Rashard Lewis. "Very good athlete with super foot-speed for a 6-10 guy. Moves around with the grace of a guard. Huge wingspan and great reflexes make him a supreme shotblocker. Has good touch on the 3 point shot. Has very good overall skills for a guy his size, can shoot, handle, and defend. Can become very good if he wants it badly enough." His only knock is not being agressive and using his natural abilities enough. With good coaching he can be special.

Christian Drejer: SG/SF (6-9 210)
I doubt he falls this far, but it'll be good if he did.



Iight that's what I think we should go for in this upcoming draft. All these player have Lottery abilities but we can nab them with out picks.
What's your take on our draft?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Donta Smith: PG/SG/SF/PF (6-7 220)


He will be gone by pick 44. Look for him to sneak up into the late first/early second round. Kings already have their eye on him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Have the Hornets even worked out Dorell? Has he even worked out for anyone other than the Celtics? Would they draft him without seeing him?


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I think they worked out Dorell, Ariza and a few other dudes a couple of days back.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Have the Hornets even worked out Dorell? Has he even worked out for anyone other than the Celtics? Would they draft him without seeing him?


Yes, they worked him out a couple of days ago.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I would love to see the Hornets draft JR Smith...I think this kid has jus what the Hornets need...Young and he can shoot threes (which the Hornets love to do) and he is a freak on the athletic side of things another thing the Hornets need in my opinion is someone who can just take it to the hole and stuff it down with regularity.

Also Al Jefferson...that kid is a beast...the hornets would need someone like him with all the big bodies in the western conference.

I think in the second round Chris Duhon would be a great pick for the Hornets because Baron Davis will need a smart intelligent PG who can contribute right away because Davis tends to miss games. Also Duhon is from Slidell which is from right down the road and people love hometown boys.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Right now I would guess Snyder in the first and Paulding or Duhon in the 2nd.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I think Donta Smith would be a great fit for this team but he won't be there at 18. Dorrell Wright will also be gone by then. Some possibilities include Luke Jackson, Sergei Monya, J.R. Smith and maybe even a big man like Anderson Vajerao or Al Jefferson if he falls. They could also go Euro and take Kosta Perovic or Peter Ramos.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

It's hard to tell who will be there at 18. I don't really read too much into pre-draft workouts. I think Wright will be gone. I wouldn't take Jackson or Snyder higher than 15. I wouldn't mind ending up with one of them. Smith is intriguing. I know the organization doesn't like taking high school kids. It would be interested to see how they felt about him besides the short interview I read.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*2004 Mock Drafts*

With the 18th pick in the 2004 NBA Draft:

ESPN.COM Insider - Chad Ford
J.R. Smith, G, 6-6, St. Benedict's HS (New Jersey)

MSNBC.COM - Ray Glier
Luke Jackson, SG, 6-7, University of Oregon

CBS Sportsline.com - Tony Mejia
J.R. Smith, SG, 6-6, St. Benedict's HS (New Jersey)

HOOPSHYPE.COM
Sergey Monya, 6-8, SF, CSKA Moscow (Russia)

INSIDEHOOPS.COM
Kirk Snyder, 6-6, 219, SG, University of Nevada

NBADRAFT.NET
Dorell Wright, 6-7, 210, SF, South Kent Prep (Connecticut)

[Link]


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I have a weird feeling this pick is going to be a SG or SF...


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

We should trade up to get Robert Swift in the early 2nd.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 040</b>!
> We should trade up to get Robert Swift in the early 2nd.


Swift will be gone in the first. The Celtics should be nabbing him with one of their late first rounders.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Bristow, not Bass, is in Chicago right now. I hope this isn't a sign that he is going to be GM. 

Anyway, the team needs to decide if they want a 3/4 year guy or a high schooler or young foreign player. I have a feeling the wing players or shooters available at our spot will be a high schooler, mainly JR Smith. If we do draft a high schooler Scott is going to have to be patient with him. I don't know if he can do that or not.


----------



## Allen Iverson (Nov 29, 2002)

J.R. Smith would be good, N.O. needs to take a big reward big risk prospect and a backcourt of B Diddy and J.R. Smith in 2 years would be lethal


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 040</b>!
> Dorell Wright: SG (6-7 190)
> I think this cat has the right attitude to succeed(The next Kobe?). He knows that in order to reach his full potential he has to work and try and stay ahead of everybody else. He has the skills to be a high lottery pick, but his relative lack of experience (only 3 years organized ball) might push him back to us. I think he could become our starting SG right now, because neither Wesley nor Lynch should be starting because they are best suited as role players.
> 
> ...






i agree TREVOR ARIZA IS THE STEAL OF THE 2ND ROUND


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Tuesday's workout interviews. 

Can someone give info. on Vujacic? How would he fit with the Hornets?


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Would Ariza stick? He seems to have a ways to go (i.e. Lang last season). What about Paulding in the 2nd?


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HORNETSFAN</b>!
> Would Ariza stick? He seems to have a ways to go (i.e. Lang last season). What about Paulding in the 2nd?


Ariza is an interesting project. He is clearly not ready but has played a year of college ball. He's worked out with us already. 

As for Paulding, people had big expectations for this guy and he never really broke out. His senior year at Mizzou was disappointing. From reading articles at the pre-draft camp it looked like he didn't really impress. I'm indifferent toward him.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Updated today (22)

ESPN.COM Insider - Chad Ford
Kris Humphries, F, 6-9 1/2, 238, Minnesota

Foxsports.com/Dime Magazine
Dorell Wright, SF, 6-7, 190, South Kent Prep (Connecticut)

MSNBC.COM - Ray Glier
Robert Swift, C, 7-0, 269, Bakersfield H.S. (California)

CBS Sportsline.com - Tony Mejia, Gregg Doyel
Sebastian Telfair, PG, Brooklyn Lincoln H.S.(New York)

Doyel's Pick
Al Jefferson, PF, 6-10, Prentiss HS (Mississippi)

HOOPSHYPE.COM
Robert Swift, 7-0, C, Bakersfield H.S. (California)

INSIDEHOOPS.COM
J.R. Smith, 6-6, 220, SG, St. Benedict's H.S. (New Jersey)

NBADRAFT.NET
Sasha Vujacic, 6-7, 193, PG/SG, Snaidero Udine (Italy)

[Link]


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Updated today (22)
> 
> ESPN.COM Insider - Chad Ford
> ...


If Humphries falls to us I would snatch him up and get a shooting guard via free agency.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

If team can't fill a need, they'll draft best available player.


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

They need a sg that can finish. Hornets shooting guards are dope. They drafted Kobe Bryant, had Eddie Jones...

JR could be the next Eddie Jones


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>swift88</b>!
> They need a sg that can finish. Hornets shooting guards are dope. They drafted Kobe Bryant, had Eddie Jones...
> 
> JR could be the next Eddie Jones


yeah, he <b> could </b> be the next EJ.....


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

J.R. has been lighting it up in summer league. It seems like he is in love with the jumper and 3 pt line. He will need to learn to pick his spaces.


----------

